
Facebook plans to launch 'GlobalCoin' currency in 2020 - theklub
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48383460
======
nudpiedo
I remember most of the countries used to be laws against coining currency for
several reasons... but for some reason which I don't understand (the lack of
power to enforce the law?), the crypto currency was never considered a
currency but an "asset" to declare.

